# Quran centre



## umm hasna (May 10, 2012)

can any one tell me where i can start if i want to open a Quran centre for kids and women in Sharjah. And where i can get any support like grants and stuff 

i moved from uk and are new to Uae

Any Help


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

General Authority of Islamic Affairs & Endowments - UAE (This is the main place for all 7 emirates)


This is for Dubai.

Department of Islamic Affairs and Charitable Activities | Home (The main place for Dubai)

Kalemah | Learn Islam in your Language (I personally visit here very often) both for men and women

Al Manar Quran study center (They have a proper weekend school for kids)

You can visit Al huda Internationals in AL Mulla Plaza (Only ladies and kids)

AlHuda Sisters | Nourishing our souls… (This is different from al huda Internationals- Only ladies and kids)

other Useful Links


www.tarbiyadubia.com
- Dubai International Peace Convention
www.amts.ae


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

General Authority of Islamic Affairs & Endowments - UAE (This is the main place for all 7 emirates)

http://www.awqaf.ae/ (Arabic is properly updated)

This is for Dubai.

Department of Islamic Affairs and Charitable Activities | Home (The main place for Dubai)

Kalemah | Learn Islam in your Language (I personally visit here very often) both for men and women

Al Manar Quran study center (They have a proper weekend school for kids)

You can visit Al huda Internationals in AL Mulla Plaza (Only ladies and kids)

AlHuda Sisters | Nourishing our souls… (This is different from al huda Internationals- Only ladies and kids)

other Useful Links


www.tarbiyadubia.com
- Dubai International Peace Convention
www.amts.ae


----------



## umm hasna (May 10, 2012)

Thank u very much for ur help and time


----------

